

Internet Archaeology: sordid past preserved and curated - edw519
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/10/10/internet-archaeology-in-which-the-sordid-past-of-the-internet-is-preserved-forever/

======
noonespecial
A sci-fi novel begins:

...Long after the humans were gone, and the internet was gone, and the servers
and the datacenters and the geeks who were lord of it all were gone, the
images of the cats remained. Thus, by this queer turn of fate, it came to be
that those who came after regarded these felines of old the dominant species
of the sad little planet that no one got around to visiting. Almost no one,
that is...

 _Where is Douglas Adams when you need him?_

